# train travel



## treblesykes TT (Jul 11, 2007)

Four people were travelling in an old fashioned railway carriage - An Englishman, a Frenchman, a beautiful blonde and a really ugly woman.

The train went into a tunnel and the compartment was plunged into darkness.
After a short time a loud slap was heard.
When the train came out of the tunnel the Frenchman was rubbing his now very red cheek.

The ugly woman thought;
"That frenchie has tried to touch the blonde and she has slapped him"

The beautiful blonde thought:
"The handsome Frenchman has tried to touch me, got the ugly woman by mistake and she has hit him"

The frenchman thought:
"Merde! The damn rosbif has touched ze stunning blonde, she 'as naturally assumed it was me and 'as hit me"

The Englishman thought:
"Hope that there is another tunnel soon so that I can give the frog another slap"


----------



## SaintScoTT (Jun 27, 2008)

hahahahahhaha :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

:lol:


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

:lol:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 25, 2005)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## y3putt (Mar 29, 2008)

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

very good :lol:


----------



## thecoach (Aug 18, 2008)

brilliant............


----------



## triplefan (Sep 3, 2008)

Love it :lol: :lol:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Did I forget to say how relaxing it is to travel by train? Everyone should go by train everywhere :roll:


----------

